# control de tonos tl084



## xmontisanx (Jun 23, 2011)

Hola lo que sucede es que en el colegio estamos haciendo un amplificador de 60watts con tda 2052 tengo listo eso la fuente simetrica tambien el control-dE tonos se hace con tl084 y intento de hacer el pictograma y no lo consigO me ayudan por faVOR es el unico que me falta para probar


Ver el archivo adjunto 8053

esa es me es difisil intente con todo pero no se como poner el tl04 ayudenme por ahi vi una igual pero esta muy complicado

necesio el pictograma para pasarlo  a la placa intendo y no me sale ayuda por favor


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 23, 2011)

a ver amigo, no es muy complicado, los pcb que yo uso no te van a servir...pero la idea es la siguiente:

1) dibujas los potenciometros, de frente, todos uno al lado del otro...
2) de cada pin de cada pote vas colocando los capacitores y resistencias
3) haces 3 lineas horizontales a donde vas poniendo el otro exttremo de cada componente,...cada linea representa: entrada, salida, y realimentación, y por último el tl072 (con ese ya te alcanza o el 074 si fuera stereo)

saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 23, 2011)

en el ejemplo de pcb que te pasé antes estan los componentes con sus formitas y sus valores, y son inclusive casi iguales a los de tu pcb...basandote en eso deberias poder hacerlo...

si quieres que yo te lo haga...pues bien pero vas a tener que esperarme y eso no te sirve.

fijate el diagrama que te pasé antes y con eso deberias poder resolverlo facilmente...


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Jun 26, 2011)

Aqui te va uno de cekit con PCB espero te sirva:


----------



## Holas (Jun 27, 2011)

Consejo de mi parte , es el siguiente ; porque yo el año pasado tube el mismo problema : primero , si no te animas a diseñar , hacelo por live wire ( es un programa de simulaciòn) , luego , lo pasas a pcb wizzard (programa de diseño) , y ahì todo listo para imprimir y a satinado.
la otra es ... si te animas a diseñar directamente en pcb wizzard(uno de los programas màs faciles para diseñar) , diseñalo ahì mismo...!
Si no entiendes nada aùn asì del programa , les dirìa que te juntes con un compañero , vayas explorando el programa , y si tienes dudas , consulta por aquì
Si quieres te subo a algùn host el programa.
Y tienes ahì arriba un esquemàtico del circuito que querìas hacer...! 
Y por ùltimo , si quieres hacer este preamplificador...!https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7377-preamplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/
Suerte...! ; si tienes alguna duda que te la pueda responder , reponderè


----------



## xmontisanx (Jun 28, 2011)

mira lo haria ero el livewire no tiene integrado tl084   no tiene nada denada por eo no se hacerlo si pudieras pasame uno listo


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 28, 2011)

este ultimo mensaje tuyo realmente me esta haciendo enojar y mucho...el Live Wire tiene muchos operacionales, uno de ellos es justo el tl084

basta de tonterias...me salgo de este hilo


----------



## Holas (Jun 28, 2011)

"si es que no lo encuentras" , fàcil , para algo tienes un profesor , si sabes , hacer el contorno de la plaqueta en el pcb wizzard , lo que tienes que hacer , es poner todos los componentes dentro , unirlos todos , como piensas que va , lo imprimies en " normal" , y luego , imprimes el esquemàtico . Lo ùltimo serìa llevarselo a el profesor , con quièn lo estas haciendo , o si te lo puede responder otro profesor , que te ayude , y que se guie del esquemàtico y listo....! ; sòlo falta que lo hagas , intenta aunquesea...!


----------



## pandacba (Jun 28, 2011)

xmontisanx dijo:


> mira lo haria ero el livewire no tiene integrado tl084   no tiene nada denada por eo no se hacerlo si pudieras pasame uno listo


Es evidente que un simulador no puede reemplazar el conocimiento humano, y en tu caso es totalmente aplicable, a los efectos de simulación, todos los TL son equivalentes, a los efectos de realizar el impreso da lo mismo utilzar un TL084 o un LM324

Por otro lado si simulas un control de tonos con un bifet y con cualquir otro no encontraras grandes diferencias tampoco

La torpeza de querer utilzar el componente exacto, deriva de la enorme escases o nulo conocimiento de la electrónica

Si no tienes un 723 seguro que no podrás simular la fuente, pero si supieras que un LM723 es solo una referencia de tensión, un comparador, un zener y dos transistores, lo puedes hacer igual, pero claro para saber eso hay que conocer, por lo tanto un simulador le sirve mejor a uno que sabe de electrónica que a uno que no


----------



## xmontisanx (Ago 13, 2011)

bueno gracias a todos ya lo tengo echo  solo me faltan poner algunos condensadores y soldar lo demas ya esta soldado ahora boy a comprar condensadores k me falta  me  querian vender uno de 56 nf   de 400v un grandaso asi k buscare en otro lugar de ahi cuento como funcionoy una consulta como se conecta el control de tonos al cmpli  y la fuente simetrica


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 13, 2011)

Cómo se conecta?

ja bueno, pues donde dice +Vcc ahi va el +vcc (de la fuente)
donde dice -Vcc pues ahi va el -Vcc
donde dice IN...entrada de audio, o como diga, pues ahi se conecta la salida del pre
donde dice OUT...salida de audio...ahi se conecta la entrada del amplificador de potencia


----------



## xmontisanx (Ago 13, 2011)

gracias lo probe y funciona impeque ahora un vumetro  y de ahi los canales   alguna recomendacion


----------



## xmontisanx (Ago 16, 2011)

tengo un problemon lo que pasa es que  me doy cuenta que cuando prendo mi ampli con la fuente simetrica y no le conecto un reproductor suuena feo el parlante y se apaga  pero cuando lo prendo con el reproductor coenctado no suena nada ayudenme  plis


----------



## pandacba (Ago 16, 2011)

Asi en el aire imposible, de que amplificador se trata? algún esquema y fotos del montaje por favor


----------

